# QuadraNet, Inc Deploys Noction IRP for Intelligent Internet Routing



## QuadraNet_Adam (Feb 23, 2016)

QuadraNet, a leading data center provider, has announced its deployment of the Intelligent Routing Platform – a real-time Internet route optimization platform engineered by Noction.


QuadraNet is a full-service data center provider offering colocation, dedicated servers, cluster management, bandwidth and complex hosting solutions. The company offers a diverse set of carriers for any transit or transport needs in different POPs all around the world. QuadraNet’s transit is a blend of many different carriers and this makes it challenging to ensure that traffic is following the best-performing Internet path at any point in time. QuadraNet deployed Noction’s Intelligent Routing Platform with the purpose of automating the path evaluation process and optimizing routing decisions at the network edge. After evaluating IRP in its Los Angeles data center, QuadraNet continued to expand the platform to their Miami and Dallas data centers. With Noction IRP QuadraNet achieved an average of 27% reduction in network latency and 87% improvement in packet loss for the analyzed Internet destinations.


Noction IRP automatically learns about traffic flows and notes performance indicators such as latency and packet loss. It builds a picture of the network and communicates with routers throughout the network using BGP to notify them of the most optimal path. Routers then send traffic according to these performance evaluations resulting in network performance benefits.


“We have been searching for a solution to help choose the optimum link for our traffic, based not only on which links are less utilized than others, but on which ones will perform best” says Kate Gerry, Network and Facilities Director at QuadraNet. “In our effort to provide high redundancy, resiliency, and performance, Noction IRP comes to overcome the Internet’s unpredictability and automate a lot of manual mechanisms and engineering routines allowing us to increase operational efficiency.”


To learn more about QuadraNet’s high performance services, please visit: https://www.quadranet.com/


About Noction


Noction is a privately funded technology company with offices in North America, Europe, Asia and South America. Founded in 2011, Noction is an industry-leading provider of BGP network performance automation, enabling enterprises to take full advantage of the maximum network performance for business-critical applications such as e-commerce, VoIP, and media streaming across IP networks.


About QuadraNet, Inc.


QuadraNet is a renowned and industry-leading supplier of dedicated servers, cluster management, and complex hosting solutions. The company founded in 2001 currently operates out of it headquarters in the LA Telecom Center building in Los Angeles, CA. QuadraNet also maintains datacenters in Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, and Miami.


----------



## drmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Congrats on this.  Lots of people speak favorably of Noction.


----------

